
The Latest Snowden Leak Is Devastating to NSA Defenders - kareemm
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2014/07/a-devastating-leak-for-edward-snowdens-critics/373991/?single_page=true
======
tjr
Not to detract from the contents of the story, but note that it is from last
year. (I thought this was a new story at first.)

------
unclebucknasty
> _So long as they insist that Snowden is a narcissistic criminal and possible
> traitor, they have no choice but to admit that the NSA collected and stored
> intimate photos, emails, and chats belonging to totally innocent Americans
> and safeguarded them so poorly that a ne 'er-do-well could copy them onto
> thumb drives._

Pretty tight logic. Obvious now, but somehow never occurred to me that the
more strenuously they argue against Snowden's motives and character, the more
they acknowledge their own dysfunction.

